# July 7 Knoxville



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks like this show is going to be a go ahead. Hopefully we will have a decent turnout. I know there is talk of a GTG this weekend but it would be nice to have a few SQ guys make the trip if you can.


----------



## blowrie54 (Jan 30, 2013)

I realize it's not a 3x pointer like the last one but it would be awesome to have everybody back up to ktown. come on out a good time will be had by all


----------



## tnbubba (Mar 1, 2008)

where?


----------



## blowrie54 (Jan 30, 2013)

if it is still on for the 7th it will be off of clinton hwy in the same parking lot as joe neuberts.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm hoping to be able to make this one.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Looking until this, will be up to the wife


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Only two weeks away now. Hope to see you all real soon.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

I think Im gonna make this one. Got some inlaws coming into town that weekend so thatll be a good excuse to GTFO of town.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> I think Im gonna make this one. Got some inlaws coming into town that weekend so thatll be a good excuse to GTFO of town.


True, I have the same thing going on in a month or so.


----------



## Primalgeek (Jun 30, 2013)

My son and I are entertaining the idea of entering some rookie competitions. We would love to get together with some of you more experience folks to learn the ropes. I'm familiar with the Joe Neubert lot, what time are you guys going to be meeting?

Thanks
Charles


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Charles, I should be there and would love to answer any questions you had, or help out in any way I can.

Swyped while swerving


----------



## Primalgeek (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome.

What exactly should we expect on the 7th? Is there an actual competition, or is this just a group of you guys getting together to hang out?


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

The 7th is an actual competition. Turnout should be decent, although the Vinny is the next weekend in Lebanon (just east of Nashville) and is always one the biggest events of the season. Seeing as you are in Knoxville, head on down, and have good time. I will be the one in the black Subaru Legacy, feel free to.come talk to.me, and my doors are always open for some demo'ing.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Less than a week to go now! I'm getting the itch.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Primalgeek said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome.
> 
> What exactly should we expect on the 7th? Is there an actual competition, or is this just a group of you guys getting together to hang out?


The actual competition is pretty much just a group of people hanging out while a judge walks around and listens to each car.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Lol, this^^^^

Swyped while swerving


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

He pretty much summed it up there. .....then there's the BBQ


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes, always the bbq!

Swyped while swerving


----------



## Primalgeek (Jun 30, 2013)

tnaudio said:


> The actual competition is pretty much just a group of people hanging out while a judge walks around and listens to each car.


I believe I met you today, I'm the noob with the Magnum 

Looking forward to meeting you guys on Sunday, and who knows, maybe I'll learn something .

My Girlfriend has already warned me that I'm not to get the bug after I experience some of your systems. In fairness to her, I do have a tendency to go overboard some times :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

yes, but in fairness to you, it just sounds so damn good!

I'm going to try for this one, no promises, but will be more likely to make the drive if Aaron heads up as well. Will definitely be at the Vinny though.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

spyders03 said:


> Yes, always the bbq!
> 
> Swyped while swerving


dunno how you're going to knoxville, but if you're passing through chattanooga, hit me up.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Thumper26 said:


> yes, but in fairness to you, it just sounds so damn good!
> 
> I'm going to try for this one, no promises, but will be more likely to make the drive if Aaron heads up as well. Will definitely be at the Vinny though.


I plan on being there. Your punk ass has got me all fired up and sleeping on the couch again. Melinda says she's kicking you in the junk next time she sees you. Those Scan 7's wouldnt fit. Apparently my millimeter to inches math was off. Oh well, guess Im rolling the Polks another season. Stupid Honda's and their shallow doors.

Really want to do the Vinny. Havent done it since the first one back in 2008 (or was that 2007) but its ALWAYS on on mine and my little boy's birthday and so we've always got family in town. Just like this year, my mom and sister are coming in from Texas that weekend. Youd think that since it was MY birthday too that I could go where I wanted. Thats what happens when you have a kid and his birthday is just a couple days before yours.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Come find us and say hi. I will help out anyway I can. We will be the guys with the small tent city.




Primalgeek said:


> My son and I are entertaining the idea of entering some rookie competitions. We would love to get together with some of you more experience folks to learn the ropes. I'm familiar with the Joe Neubert lot, what time are you guys going to be meeting?
> 
> Thanks
> Charles


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

MacLeod said:


> I plan on being there. Your punk ass has got me all fired up and sleeping on the couch again. Melinda says she's kicking you in the junk next time she sees you. Those Scan 7's wouldnt fit. Apparently my millimeter to inches math was off. Oh well, guess Im rolling the Polks another season. Stupid Honda's and their shallow doors.
> 
> Really want to do the Vinny. Havent done it since the first one back in 2008 (or was that 2007) but its ALWAYS on on mine and my little boy's birthday and so we've always got family in town. Just like this year, my mom and sister are coming in from Texas that weekend. Youd think that since it was MY birthday too that I could go where I wanted. Thats what happens when you have a kid and his birthday is just a couple days before yours.


That's why the smart man makes the final say when you're buying the couch... 

Do the Vinny if you only have time for one or the other.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm trying to make this event. The Vinny may be out for me since that's my anniversary weekend.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Is the rain going to cancel this event?

Chuck


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

stereo_luver said:


> Is the rain going to cancel this event?
> 
> Chuck


I hope not, but need to know soon either way. Think the weather said only 50% chance

Swyped while swerving


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

As far as I know the contest is still on.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sweet!

Swyped while swerving


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Any word on this one yet being postponed? Forecast shows thunderstorms all day tomorrow in Knoxville.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I have not heard anything about it being postponed.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Hmmm, I want to go but not really in a thunderstorm. I just cant do a thing with my hair in bad humidity. 

Is this out in a parking lot or under some kind of shelter like in Lebanon?


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

I want to go to, but driving 3 and a half hours each way in the rain, plus standing in the rain all day. I don't know...

Swyped while swerving


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll be there for the points. I expect there won't be any power for chargers so I'm thinking of bringing my generator. It's a HUGE Rigid that can be set at least 200'-300' feet away. I do have about that much 10/3 extension cord but not sure if I have a 3-way for multiple cords???

Chuck


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Guess I could run down to Walmart and buy a tent for a bunch of us to stand under. How expensive are those things?


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

You can get them for 50 at academy and Walmart. Our team usually has one or three of these set up


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Rain delay? I've been watching this for 2 days and it looks like a soaking up there. I can't see driving 3 1/2 hours each way if it is a rainy day. However, if it looks like it would stop in the afternoon I'd leave around noon if I'd be allowed to enter that late.

Chuck


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

The show has been moved to Extreme car audio across the street.


----------



## Primalgeek (Jun 30, 2013)

My sons and I had a great time today. I really appreciate how welcome you guys made us feel and how helpful you were. We saw and heard some amazing systems today.

Now, to convince the GF that I need a new sound processor


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

It was great to meet you sir. If you need any help just message someone on the team. We are glad to help out if we can.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Good to meet you too, hope to see you at many more shows

Swyped while swerving


----------



## tnbubba (Mar 1, 2008)

**** sorry i missed it 
daddy duty and they had other plans


----------

